# Sick Mouse, Diagnosis?



## AABCDP (Oct 6, 2014)

About a week ago, I noticed that one of my two younger mice was breathing heavily, and that her eyes seemed bigger than usual. Three days later I saw that the same mouse had lost quite a bit of weight, and that her eyes were much more round and bulging than usual. I moved the other female who had been in her cage. The symptoms seemed to be: Weight loss, swelling of the eyes, labored breathing, slightly hunched posture, lethargy, and loss of appetite. She also does not seem to be able to close her eyes, even when resting.

Since then, she seems to have improved slightly. She is now eating and drinking a bit, and is less lethargic. She has gained back a little weight, but is still very thin. Could it be that she ate something that was not good for her? All of my mice have a penchant for chewing the softer plastic parts of their cages. The other mice seem fine. I have not introduced any new mice recently. I do not have access to a veterinarian.


----------

